# 85-90cc picture thread



## Evan (Dec 26, 2009)

do we have a big saw picture thread? post your pics 85-90ccplus
this is mine flatop 066

this is how it looked when i got it.






few days later









its wearing a 32" bar with a oregon full skip full chisel rd ground chain. it snagged this bar from the 372 shortly after arriving in the fleet

this is my muffler mod. cover is on the way. i was just playing with the diamond plate. it didnt turn out very good




very simple, hogged out with the carbide burr on the dremel

post all your big saw pics.


----------



## DroppedP51 (Dec 27, 2009)

my P61 
I hunted the whole of new zealand for this saw I will try for some better photos


----------



## wigglesworth (Dec 27, 2009)

No big saws for me, but I'll help out DP51 here....


----------



## kevlar (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 27, 2009)

*OK here is a couple of mine, I have another one on the way*

OK here is a couple of mine. I have another 066 on the way. Mine are not purty but work well, MS660 056 MagII. 

My brother's boy





Both have 36"


----------



## Tzed250 (Dec 27, 2009)

.


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 27, 2009)

Tzed250 said:


> .



Beautiful saw there,wow. Gonna have to call ya though and raise you 3.






No fear, Ultra will raise us 12,LOL


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 27, 2009)

Tzed250 said:


> .





THALL10326 said:


> Beautiful saw there,wow. Gonna have to call ya though and raise you 3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I knew someone would come in and make my saws look rough, guess I'll say they have character.


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 27, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> I knew someone would come in and make my saws look rough, guess I'll say they have character.



That 056 you have looks awesome, that saw is in great shape!!!!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks, I love the sound of that saw.


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 27, 2009)

I'll put some husky pics to go with all the stihl.


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 27, 2009)

There's a 166 on the bag, new listing with a pretty proud but it now.


Guess my latest aquisitions should tide me over(for awhile) Still going to get me one of those 166s................ (someday)


Here's my newest, I'm pretty proud of these!






<a href="http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2347659100104137097zlwHRg"><img src="http://inlinethumb64.webshots.com/12799/2347659100104137097S600x600Q85.jpg" alt="DSC00845"></a>




<a href="http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2581178660104137097FVnRtG"><img src="http://inlinethumb12.webshots.com/16267/2581178660104137097S600x600Q85.jpg" alt="DSC00846"></a>


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 27, 2009)

*Think with your dipstick Evan!*

Get them saws off that concrete floor!


----------



## gregz (Dec 27, 2009)

here's my favorite


----------



## ale (Dec 27, 2009)

Must add some Jonsered to this mix...2188


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 27, 2009)

That 2188 sure is purty, I will raise you one, not quite as purty.











Pioneerguy600


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 27, 2009)

Then there is this one that just showed up recently.
















Pioneerguy600


----------



## catman963 (Dec 27, 2009)

Add another Husky to the mix


----------



## Evan (Dec 27, 2009)

great looking saws.
keep em comeing


----------



## Banshee (Dec 27, 2009)

What ever happen to your 084 Evan?


----------



## Freehand (Dec 27, 2009)

Here's a friend of mine's boy w/ my 660....


----------



## Evan (Dec 27, 2009)

it turned into 372. i probly should have sold it or atleast traded it for 066 660
it was just to big n heavy the 372 poped up and i traded for it. i should have kept


----------



## Banshee (Dec 27, 2009)

Evan said:


> it turned into 372. i probly should have sold it or atleast traded it for 066 660
> it was just to big n heavy the 372 poped up and i traded for it. i should have kept



I might of traded you a 066 for it lol.


----------



## Evan (Dec 27, 2009)

it wasnt a great deal. my 084 i just freshend up and ported it was very clean had 175lbs of compression.

the 372 was tired it had 120 so i tore it down got a meteor piston and ported it and even gasketless its only 150lbs, but it has been great saw has lots of power and i cut with it alot


----------



## 04ultra (Dec 27, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Beautiful saw there,wow. Gonna have to call ya though and raise you 3.
> 
> 
> 
> No fear, Ultra will raise us 12,LOL


----------



## sawbones (Dec 27, 2009)

my new favorite 90cc, jonsered 930 super











a couple other 90-100cc.

echo 900, partner R440 and the husky 2100cd


----------



## Freehand (Dec 27, 2009)

sawbones said:


> my new favorite 90cc, jonsered 930 super
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oldsaw (Dec 27, 2009)

Freehand, mine is slightly better looking than yours. Rode hard, put away wet, sold to me, and now lives in semi-retirement. Milled a couple thousand bft with it or more, and plowed through a bit of wood in the 6 years I've had it though. It's still semi-retired because I don't burn, just clear and mill.


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm goign to pull the trigger on that 3/4 wrap soon i'm sure.


----------



## Freehand (Dec 27, 2009)

oldsaw said:


> Freehand, mine is slightly better looking than yours. Rode hard, put away wet, sold to me, and now lives in semi-retirement. Milled a couple thousand bft with it or more, and plowed through a bit of wood in the 6 years I've had it though. It's still semi-retired because I don't burn, just clear and mill.



Haha,that particular saw I bought from my dealer with an interesting back story.

Feller that ran a logging crew up here buys a brand new one every 2-3 years,trades it in.This one lived it's whole life rolling around in the back of the work truck,through all weather.Comp. was 165 when I got it,and needed some superficial parts.Basically a barely used saw that looks like hell hit it LOL.It ran STRONG at the GTG.


----------



## Freehand (Dec 27, 2009)

Mmmmmmmmmmm minty there Matt.....


----------



## parrisw (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## jimbo1490 (Dec 27, 2009)

Jonsereds 90 doing some milling with one of those mini guides:View attachment 119517


----------



## Evan (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## MarkSD (Dec 27, 2009)

*I only have one.....just makes it at 85cc*

I took a shot at the 166 but was cautioned it would be very difficult to find parts for. Anyone got a spare 153?


----------



## Longwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Here is a pic of my 395xp on a blown over Red Oak I cut, that 36" bar doesn't look all that big in this pic.





385xp after a little blocking.


----------



## Banshee (Dec 27, 2009)

It's funny Evan, that I was just thinking about posting some big saw pix. 

Here are mine 






It amazes me how much bigger the Stihl is over the Husky.









At my house Stihls and Huskies all get along. 









The 395xp is my favorite saw of all time. Still can't say I love the blue top on the 288xp, but I can over look it for the benefits of what's underneath. 









A couple of 066's. Does anyone else notice most guys who own 066/660's own more than one?


----------



## bonden (Dec 27, 2009)

Here is my Stihl 064 AVEQ -1988 model .(yes it is a 16" bar )





Here is my Stihl 066 -1998 model . (yes it is another 16" bar)


----------



## wigglesworth (Dec 27, 2009)

bonden said:


> Here is my Stihl 064 AVEQ -1988 model .(yes it is a 16" bar )



You Norway guys crack me up with your short bars...Good lookin saws you got there.


----------



## Banshee (Dec 27, 2009)

MarkSD said:


> I took a shot at the 166 but was cautioned it would be very difficult to find parts for. Anyone got a spare 153?



Every time I see pictures of your Dolmars. It makes me wish I would have kepted my 143mx. 
Selling the 143mx was the biggest CAD mistake I've ever made.


----------



## wooddog (Dec 27, 2009)

bonden said:


> Here is my Stihl 064 AVEQ -1988 model .(yes it is a 16" bar )



Sir what is the orange cover on recoil for and black cover over carb and cylinder cover area? I am guessing for cutting in really cold and snow a lot?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 27, 2009)

Did you say saws that *are* 85cc-90cc or saws that run *right with them*..?? 






:biggrinbounce2: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 27, 2009)

will post more later


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 27, 2009)

Bonden wheres your piped orange?


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 27, 2009)

stihlboy said:


> will post more later



how does that cut buried in oak? Stock?


----------



## Evan (Dec 27, 2009)

WoodChucker81

i guess thats close enough


----------



## Banshee (Dec 27, 2009)

WoodChucker81 said:


> Did you say saws that *are* 85cc-90cc or saws that run *right with them*..??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your not fooling anyone. That saw doesn't even look like it's been started. Let alone ran in wood. So how do you know it runs with the big boys? lol


----------



## Evan (Dec 27, 2009)

maybe it was ported right out of the box.


----------



## MarkSD (Dec 27, 2009)

*Eventually the little guy should get a chance to run his grandfather's saw.*



Banshee said:


> Every time I see pictures of your Dolmars. It makes me wish I would have kepted my 143mx.
> Selling the 143mx was the biggest CAD mistake I've ever made.


----------



## heimannm (Dec 27, 2009)

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=119534&stc=1&d=1261944158











Mark


----------



## heimannm (Dec 27, 2009)

Mark


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 27, 2009)

heimannm said:


> Mark



Man I hope to bump into you at a GTG one of these days, and see you collection.


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 27, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> how does that cut buried in oak? Stock?



runs good! muffler modded, ran an 8 pin in oak buried, a 7 is what i should run


----------



## heimannm (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks sc78, maybe we can make that happen one day. You are always welcome to come up for a vist and see them all.

I am sure there are more over 85cc but I guess you get the point. 

Mark


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 27, 2009)

heimannm said:


> Mark



You WIN!!!


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 27, 2009)

stihlboy said:


> runs good! muffler modded, ran an 8 pin in oak buried, a 7 is what i should run




Boy,

I think we need a pic of that! That bar don't look like it's ever met wood!

Too bad ya can't try it on THIS, (A'int gonna happen), heck that bar couldn't even get this Monster from one side!



<a href="http://outdoors.webshots.com/photo/2478495470104137097wERJPH"><img src="http://inlinethumb33.webshots.com/45664/2478495470104137097S600x600Q85.jpg" alt="DSC02083"></a>


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 27, 2009)

Banshee said:


> Your not fooling anyone. That saw doesn't even look like it's been started. Let alone ran in wood. So how do you know it runs with the big boys? lol



That was back in August before I popped'er cherry!! That saw is most certainly a dirty girl now - she's even sportin' the HD air filter kit. 

I think this is all stemming from others envying the 7900 as it's taking all the spotlight from those "other" saws. 

 :greenchainsaw:


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 27, 2009)

stihlboy said:


> runs good! muffler modded, ran an 8 pin in oak buried, a 7 is what i should run



stock oilier?


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 27, 2009)

Heres one of my 98cc saws.


----------



## heimannm (Dec 27, 2009)

Arrowhead - great vintage saw. I think a lot of the good old saws will still be making chips when many of the screaming high speed piston ported units have been laid to rest.

That said, the 066 is sure handy if you have to make more than a few cuts in a log laying on the ground.

Mark


----------



## bonden (Dec 27, 2009)

wooddog said:


> Sir what is the orange cover on recoil for and black cover over carb and cylinder cover area? I am guessing for cutting in really cold and snow a lot?



Yes it is the winter kit for thees saws ,cold weather and deep snow.


----------



## bonden (Dec 27, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> Bonden wheres your piped orange?



It is not finished yet but this its what it looks like now.


----------



## Evan (Dec 27, 2009)

sweet.
thats an orange 064 piped running mixed nitro


----------



## Wildman1024 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Don't Forget The Homelite's*

C-9 24"





XP 1020/1050 36"










9-26 Project


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 27, 2009)

heimannm said:


> Arrowhead - great vintage saw. I think a lot of the good old saws will still be making chips when many of the screaming high speed piston ported units have been laid to rest.
> 
> That said, the 066 is sure handy if you have to make more than a few cuts in a log laying on the ground.
> 
> Mark



Ya but I can't lug one of those old, slow and heavy saws threw the woods all day.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 27, 2009)

066 DP 32" wrap handle has full skip usually wears semi skip
Maple





A nice Doug fir


----------



## gekko (Dec 27, 2009)

my 2094 after a couple cuts in the birch log


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 27, 2009)

Not meaning to offend but that looks like a square box with a handle and bar on it.


----------



## Rounder (Dec 27, 2009)

bonden said:


> It is not finished yet but this its what it looks like now.




That's awesome, that thing just keeps getting better - Sam


----------



## Modifiedmark (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice saws there guys, but I have to say those short bars on those big saws just crack me up! 

Whats the point? 

Just about that bad is this CS-900EVL that I got and it came with a 20" bar. Thing is the saw head is longer then the 20" bar. It won't be on it for long. If all I need is a 20" bar I have much lighter saws that will run a 20" just as well if not better.


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 27, 2009)

Cedarkerf said:


> Not meaning to offend but that looks like a square box with a handle and bar on it.



It is a square box with a handle and bar. 



Modifiedmark said:


> Nice saws there guys, but I have to say those short bars on those big saws just crack me up!
> 
> Whats the point?
> 
> Just about that bad is this CS-900EVL that I got and it came with a 20" bar. Thing is the saw head is longer then the 20" bar. It won't be on it for long. If all I need is a 20" bar I have much lighter saws that will run a 20" just as well if not better.



Speed.....


----------



## Modifiedmark (Dec 27, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> Speed.....



Yeah but just cause its bigger don't make it faster....


----------



## sawbones (Dec 27, 2009)

Cedarkerf said:


> Not meaning to offend but that looks like a square box with a handle and bar on it.





noooooooooo,, this one looks like a box with a handle on it:jester:



















1946-52 reed prentice-craftsman 1200B. 103cc


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 27, 2009)

Modifiedmark said:


> Yeah but just cause its bigger don't make it faster....



Well my 028 with same bar and chain is slower then my 660 with same bar and chain.....


----------



## Freehand (Dec 27, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> It is a square box with a handle and bar.
> 
> 
> 
> Speed.....


I wouldn't kick her out of bed.....

I mean it's a 2094:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Modifiedmark (Dec 27, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> Well my 028 with same bar and chain is slower then my 660 with same bar and chain.....



A 028 is probably not the best to use in that example! 

Put a 18" bar on a 361 and also on the 660. In 18" wood the 660 wouldnt be worth the extra weight to me.


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 27, 2009)

Modifiedmark said:


> A 028 is probably not the best to use in that example!
> 
> Put a 18" bar on a 361 and also on the 660. In 18" wood the 660 wouldnt be worth the extra weight to me.



Fair enough, When I'm cutting small wood I use a smaller saw, 660 is for the big oak usually 30"+. If I'm cutting 20" wood and the 660 has a 20" its faster then my other saws in the same wood. Maybe if I had a newer saw like a 362 it would make more seance? My 039 is a good saw but has been sitting more lately, 028 Is a good small saw with 16". 

I like having power when I need it and don't mind using my 660 all day if the wood is big enough.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Dec 27, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> Fair enough, When I'm cutting small wood I use a smaller saw, 660 is for the big oak usually 30"+. If I'm cutting 20" wood and the 660 has a 20" its faster then my other saws in the same wood. Maybe if I had a newer saw like a 362 it would make more seance? My 039 is a good saw but has been sitting more lately, 028 Is a good small saw with 16".
> 
> I like having power when I need it and don't mind using my 660 all day if the wood is big enough.



Thats fair enough also. 

I will bet you that if you tried to run that 900 echo all day with a 20" bar you will change your mind about it .


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 27, 2009)

Modifiedmark said:


> Thats fair enough also.
> 
> I will bet you that if you tried to run that 900 echo all day with a 20" bar you will change your mind about it .



what 900 echo?


----------



## Farmall Guy (Dec 27, 2009)

Heres my reliable old beast. The 066 is by far my favorite saw, I just ran a tank through her today on a beech that the wind broke a couple weeks ago. Got the west coast clutch cover for cristmas, now I got to pick up a wrap handle to put on.






I know ya said 85-90cc but I couldnt resist throwing a pic of the 880 in, I'd say it falls into the big saw catagory too


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 27, 2009)

Whats that part # for the cover?


----------



## woodyman (Dec 27, 2009)

50cc+36cc=86cc:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 27, 2009)

Farmall Guy said:


> Heres my reliable old beast. The 066 is by far my favorite saw, I just ran a tank through her today on a beech that the wind broke a couple weeks ago. Got the west coast clutch cover for cristmas, now I got to pick up a wrap handle to put on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up Humboldt notch,tall clutch cover wrap handle you live on the wrong side of the country.


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 27, 2009)

Cedarkerf said:


> Whats up Humboldt notch,tall clutch cover wrap handle you live on the wrong side of the country.



heck, I didn't know they still had trees in NewYork.


----------



## Rookie1 (Dec 27, 2009)

Hmm havent seen this thread til now. Heres my 075. Havent used it yet.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Dec 27, 2009)

Cedarkerf said:


> Whats up Humboldt notch,tall clutch cover wrap handle you live on the wrong side of the country.



What a man can't have a full wrap on the other side of the Mississippi?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice looking 075.


----------



## Rookie1 (Dec 27, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Nice looking 075.



Thanks. Im the second owner.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 27, 2009)

Rookie1 said:


> Thanks. Im the second owner.



Was it a local find?


----------



## Rookie1 (Dec 27, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Was it a local find?



Ya my Stihl dealer turned him onto me cause he had a junk 031 he was selling. After I bought it he said he had a "big" saw he wanted to sell too. Next thing ya know Im going home with it. He said he worked for a survey crew and used it for cutting firewood on lots that were going to be developed. Sold the wood on the side.


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 27, 2009)

Rookie1 said:


> Ya my Stihl dealer turned him onto me cause he had a junk 031 he was selling. After I bought it he said he had a "big" saw he wanted to sell too. Next thing ya know Im going home with it. He said he worked for a survey crew and used it for cutting firewood on lots that were going to be developed. Sold the wood on the side.



SO it was the dealers personal saw?


----------



## gmax (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## gmax (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Buck1278 (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## hoss (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey Gmax, how do you like that Olympik 284? I just got one finished and it seems to be a pretty strong runner.


----------



## Rookie1 (Dec 27, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> SO it was the dealers personal saw?



No it was a customers saw. Dealer knew I buy 031s. He gave the owner my number.


----------



## gmax (Dec 27, 2009)

hoss said:


> Hey Gmax, how do you like that Olympik 284? I just got one finished and it seems to be a pretty strong runner.



I like it, it's a good strong runner.


----------



## husq2100 (Dec 27, 2009)

2100 bore cut 32 inch bar up this ironbark post for a hiden light cable

288 id built for a mate


----------



## DroppedP51 (Dec 27, 2009)

DroppedP51 said:


> my P61
> I hunted the whole of new zealand for this saw I will try for some better photos


Hope these are better photos


----------



## metalspec (Dec 27, 2009)

A few of my favorite big saws


----------



## husq2100 (Dec 27, 2009)

how do you make pictures come up on the page and not just be a link?


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 27, 2009)

These are the one I currently own.

090






045 Super





Contra/Lightning





084





Mac 1-52





Super XL-925





066


----------



## flyingtim01 (Dec 28, 2009)

*My 90*

Can't ever have too much old magnesium...


----------



## dragrcr (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## Evan (Dec 28, 2009)

i like the oldies.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 28, 2009)

dragrcr said:


>



PM Universal.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## metalspec (Dec 28, 2009)

Few more...
070




XP1020




Hoffco V3




075


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Dec 28, 2009)

pioneerguy600 said:


> PM Universal.
> Pioneerguy600



Aww you beat me to it.


----------



## dragrcr (Dec 28, 2009)

thanks guys but I know what it is, it is in my sig...... the pic was named when I first got it... thing runs and could cut now if i wanted it to.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Dec 28, 2009)

dragrcr said:


> thanks guys but I know what it is, it is in my sig...... the pic was named when I first got it... thing runs and could cut now if i wanted it to.



Say dragrcr, what kind of condition is that Poulan 475 in?


----------



## dragrcr (Dec 29, 2009)

It was cherry, I mean CHERRY, but it decided to fall off a wood stack and the handle broke, I was soo pissed I sent it to my buddy who uses it for a mill rig, there is a guy here with a pretty clean Jred 2077 he will let go for 100 bones...


----------



## pippin5267 (Dec 29, 2009)

i know theres more out there......lets see em


----------



## robfromaz1977 (Dec 29, 2009)

Here's my only saw in that class.


----------



## Freehand (Dec 29, 2009)

Well,that's no slouch!


----------



## robfromaz1977 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for the help with the pic. I just found a post that describes in great detail how to do that. Tried it on another thread and it worked.


----------



## splitpost (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## superfire (Dec 30, 2009)

*whoa bro*

holly hopin kangaroo what a beast. only one problem IT TIS NOT DIRTY ENOUGH


----------



## splitpost (Dec 30, 2009)

superfire said:


> holly hopin kangaroo what a beast. only one problem IT TIS NOT DIRTY ENOUGH



is filthy at moment been milling boards inbetween torrential down pours,wish this rain would go away,shouldn't complain we need it


----------



## constantine (Dec 30, 2009)

Here you go!


----------



## HorseShoeInFork (Dec 30, 2009)

*Too clean not to have pic up, so here you go!*



constantine said:


> Here you go!


----------



## constantine (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks! You have to tell me how to do that. All I get are the little JPEG icons whenever I try to post a pic.


----------



## sawbones (Dec 30, 2009)

constantine said:


> Here you go!



did you put that wrap bar one and do you know the brand name on it?

ric


----------



## constantine (Dec 30, 2009)

sawbones said:


> did you put that wrap bar one and do you know the brand name on it?
> 
> ric



It's a "Pro Safety" full wrap handle from Bailey's. They say that some times you have to replace the chain brake, but the stock one fits fine.


----------



## m44 (Dec 30, 2009)

Heres mine, a 660 with big bore kit, ported muffler modded and turning a 32" bar with full skip chain. It has the big dogs but now I need to get it 3/4 wrap handle, I also want to get a full wrap and big dogs for my 372.


In all the photos is it either next to or on, me and my brothers IH scout 800B restoration vehicle.


----------



## sawbones (Dec 30, 2009)

constantine said:


> It's a "Pro Safety" full wrap handle from Bailey's. They say that some times you have to replace the chain brake, but the stock one fits fine.



thanks, I was looking at a few 1122 saws out here last nite and also found a bar that looks just like that. 

After seeing your saw I now know how to put it together.


thats what those little blocks are for :monkey:


----------



## catbuster (Dec 30, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> OK here is a couple of mine. I have another 066 on the way. Mine are not purty but work well, MS660 056 MagII.
> 
> My brother's boy
> 
> ...



That pic just shows you how far saws have come in 20 years...


----------



## trouba (Dec 31, 2009)

Alright I know its only 80cc but its a saw from the dark side.

ECHO CS8000 36 in bar.


----------



## rarefish383 (Dec 31, 2009)

It was great to see a couple nice old Homey's in there. Joe


----------



## rarefish383 (Dec 31, 2009)

I gotta admit one of the things I like best of all these old saw pix is the vehicles in the background. I love that 72 Chevy pickup. When Dad went into business the first new truck he bought was a 72 C30 12 ft stakebody. I used to drive it to school. We used to skip school and head down to Nash's pond to go swimming. I was always amazed at how many pretty girls I didn't know just had to jump on the back of my truck to skip school, Joe.


----------



## Evan (Dec 31, 2009)

ohhhhhhhh yeah the girls. they love the big trucks. and hey its not so bad going for drive and getn bogged down in the middle of nowhere and havn to stay in the truck all night.  lots of memories in my first truck


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 31, 2009)

*Wife Alert!*

Evan you better not let the missus on your 'puter. That last comment could start your New Year off on the wrong foot! What's put on the web stays on the web, this aint Vegas ya know.



Happy New Year to you and yours..................................Mo


----------



## sawbones (Dec 31, 2009)

rarefish383 said:


>



hey fish, you had that little disston twin running yet?


----------



## sacfaller (Dec 31, 2009)

How about the old Homelite?


----------



## Evan (Dec 31, 2009)

specialy since it wasnt the misses with me  but she knows this was along time ago. highschool times


----------



## ridgerunner97 (Dec 31, 2009)

Here are a few of my 288xp wearing a 24in Oregon Powermatch Plus bar, with a 72LG round ground

First clearing trail where we wheel the Jeeps, second is after I downed a 60ft lightnin struck cherry up behind the neighbors place, and the last one is the way she looked the day I picked her up for $325 about 2hr north of where I live. I'm a happy man.


----------



## ridgerunner97 (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## fishercat (Dec 31, 2009)

*i knew it!*



Tzed250 said:


> .



you're too predictable.


----------



## fishercat (Dec 31, 2009)

*very nice!*



pioneerguy600 said:


> Then there is this one that just showed up recently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



those are a work of art.


----------



## Tzed250 (Dec 31, 2009)

fishercat said:


> you're too predictable.



*Predictably, you are still a scum sucking troll. You have nothing better to do with your life than harass other people. What is wrong, you not getting any?

Is your boyfriend holding out on you?

Maybe he doesn't kiss you like he once did. Move on, find another man that turns you on.

You will need a different forum for that.*
.


----------



## catbuster (Dec 31, 2009)

Tzed250 said:


> *Predictably, you are still a scum sucking troll. You have nothing better to do with your life than harass other people. What is wrong, you not getting any?
> 
> Is your boyfriend holding out on you?
> 
> ...



 I think he was making a joke... After all, you do post that you have 1 90cc saw, a 660 in your signiature. If you have problem with him, go to a mod or don't even look at his posts...


----------



## Tzed250 (Dec 31, 2009)

catbuster said:


> I think he was making a joke... After all, you do post that you have 1 90cc saw, a 660 in your signiature. If you have problem with him, go to a mod or don't even look at his posts...



You have no idea...

What makes you think I'm not joking?


.


----------



## Freehand (Dec 31, 2009)

catbuster said:


> I think he was making a joke... After all, you do post that you have 1 90cc saw, a 660 in your signiature. If you have problem with him, go to a mod or don't even look at his posts...



History there......Best to just stay out of the way......might catch a stray bullet or something.......


----------



## Evan (Dec 31, 2009)

i must have missed something


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 31, 2009)

Evan said:


> i must have missed something



same


----------



## rarefish383 (Dec 31, 2009)

sawbones said:


> hey fish, you had that little disston twin running yet?



Sawbones, I think I was the last one on the throttle of the Disston, when I was about 12. That would be somewhere around 1968. I was surprised when I got it our of the shed, it still has good compression. I thought when I brought it home from my dads about 10 years ago that the carb was packed with mud fom sitting on the dirt floor of his barn. But, again, I was surprised because the carb is clean as a whistle and the muffler looks real good, just surface rust. My goal is a restoration on one of my 1050's and then the Disston. If I start to tinker with it and get spark I'll have to see if I can get her to fire off. If I do I'll post pics, Joe.


----------



## dancan (Dec 31, 2009)

066 earning her keep on the last day of 2009


----------



## fishercat (Dec 31, 2009)

*too funny.*



Tzed250 said:


> *Predictably, you are still a scum sucking troll. You have nothing better to do with your life than harass other people. What is wrong, you not getting any?
> 
> Is your boyfriend holding out on you?
> 
> ...



at least i use my saws.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Tzed250 (Jan 1, 2010)

fishercat said:


> at least i use my saws.:hmm3grin2orange:



I'm so proud of you. 

You have done well for yourself, well enough that I think you should build yourself a spaceship. You can fly yourself and your saws to the 7th planet from the sun. 

When you get there you can use your saws on *Ur**anus*.


.


----------



## fishercat (Jan 1, 2010)

*you really should lighten up.*



Tzed250 said:


> I'm so proud of you.
> 
> You have done well for yourself, well enough that I think you should build yourself a spaceship. You can fly yourself and your saws to the 7th planet from the sun.
> 
> ...



i just rib ya cause you talk a lot of BS and get wound up so easy.

i wish you a calmer and happier New Year!


----------



## Tzed250 (Jan 1, 2010)

fishercat said:


> i just rib ya cause you talk a lot of BS and get wound up so easy.
> 
> i wish you a calmer and happier New Year!





Quote any BS I have posted on this forum.

Take the Schadenfreude someplace else.

I attempt to add to the forum, I challenge you to do the same.


This is a picture thread, post some pictures.


Like this, 








Happy New Year....

.


----------



## fishercat (Jan 1, 2010)

Tzed250 said:


> Quote any BS I have posted on this forum.
> 
> Take the Schadenfreude someplace else.
> 
> ...



everything you say is bs,name calling,or negative critisism.


----------



## Tzed250 (Jan 1, 2010)

fishercat said:


> everything you say is bs,name calling,or negative critisism.



Quote it, or drop it.

Name calling? Only when it was asked for.

Negative criticism? Quote it. I can back up any post I have made.

You are a troll plain and simple. If you don't like what I have to say then ignore it. I don't follow you around harassing you, but any member can look up your posts and see that you go out of your way to harass me. Your first post in this thread is a perfect example. 


This is a picture thread, you criticize me for posting a picture, yet you post no pictures. You are a hypocrite.



.


----------



## Freehand (Jan 1, 2010)

We interrupt this petty squabble to bring you this important development......














You guys upset the bunny......:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MR4WD (Jan 1, 2010)

Portred, milled and muffler modded 390. 33" RW bar.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jan 1, 2010)

Baileys doesnt even sell 33" or 37" rw bars anymore.


----------



## MR4WD (Jan 1, 2010)

MMFaller39 said:


> Baileys doesnt even sell 33" or 37" rw bars anymore.



http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=ORLW+34+HU58&catID=618


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jan 1, 2010)

Oh yeah I forgot it's just the 37" RW


----------



## metalspec (Jan 1, 2010)

constantine said:


>



I have to say, that is one good looking combination! 

...just my opinion... but I like it!


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 1, 2010)

metalspec said:


> I have to say, that is one good looking combination!
> 
> ...just my opinion... but I like it!



I like it to, i think the bigger cover would be even cooler.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 28, 2011)

Back to the top.

Here is a cool old thread lots of pics.


----------



## gmax (Apr 28, 2011)

A couple more


----------



## Stihlman441 (Apr 28, 2011)

Afew pics of 660 and 880




























View attachment 181869
View attachment 181870
View attachment 181871
View attachment 181872


----------



## Stihlman441 (Apr 28, 2011)

A few more


----------



## Stihlman441 (Apr 28, 2011)

A few more


----------



## Wildman1024 (Apr 28, 2011)

*Heres a few*

Poulan 5500 & 6000 (90cc & 100cc)





Homelite 550 (85cc)





Echo CS-900EVL (92cc)





Homelite SXL-922 (Canadian) (82cc...Close Enough to 85 for me)





Stihl 051AVE (89cc)


----------



## Nardoo (Apr 28, 2011)

OK, a few I have ready pics for - ugly I know.

































Al


----------



## Nardoo (Apr 28, 2011)

And..


----------



## Mike Schuck (Apr 28, 2011)

sawbones said:


> my new favorite 90cc, jonsered 930 super
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you have your dogs made for your 930 super? I picked one up and have been looking for a outside dog. Any idea where I can find one?


----------



## sachsmo (Apr 28, 2011)

couple more,


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 28, 2011)

I have a few as well and will post in no particular order.

Poulan 8500:






Poulan 5200 in Dayton colors:






Poulan 5200:






Jonsered 910E:






Homelite 540:


----------



## wooddog 066 (Apr 28, 2011)

Sure are some beautiful saws on this thread wish i knew how to post mine on here not too good with the computer any help is appreciated!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 28, 2011)

wooddog 066 said:


> Sure are some beautiful saws on this thread wish i knew how to post mine on here not too good with the computer any help is appreciated!!


 
PM sent.


----------



## brokenbudget (Apr 28, 2011)

solo 694:





mcculloch d.e. 80:





should have brought bigger bars that day


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## sawbones (Apr 28, 2011)

Mike Schuck said:


> Did you have your dogs made for your 930 super? I picked one up and have been looking for a outside dog. Any idea where I can find one?




they were on it when I got it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 28, 2011)

wooddog 066 said:


> Sure are some beautiful saws on this thread wish i knew how to post mine on here not too good with the computer any help is appreciated!!


 


Work Saw Collector said:


> PM sent.


 
Here is his pic
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5666780871/" title="101_0448 (2) by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5067/5666780871_645be7124f_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="101_0448 (2)"></a>

I am working on the Avatar will PM the direction on how to use it.


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Apr 28, 2011)

Here's mine dirty from disaster work this week. 
Thinking of putting "wild thing" stickers on it where the others are torn up :biggrin:











I'll get some more pics tomorrow after cleanup and maintenance...


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 28, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Here is his pic
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5666780871/" title="101_0448 (2) by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5067/5666780871_645be7124f_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="101_0448 (2)"></a>
> 
> I am working on the Avatar will PM the direction on how to use it.


Avatar test.


----------



## longbar (Apr 28, 2011)

Heres a few of mine. Some of the Hommies might be right on the lower limit of your 85cc criteria but dont tell them!


----------



## wooddog 066 (Apr 28, 2011)

*postin avatar*

i hope this works Worksawcollector YOUR A HELLUVA MAN!!


----------



## joshh (Apr 28, 2011)

*90cc Josnsereds*

I got the 2188 to replace the 2095, and... well I still have it. I got to use the 2188 to finish off a couple of trees last weekend, what a nice saw. I still don't think it's broke in yet. Can't wait.


----------



## dieselsmoke (Apr 28, 2011)

top shelf saws:






Work'n class:


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Apr 29, 2011)

Here is my contribution 
Both are fullwrap and certainly needed for the wood they rest upon  

The little logger is just very loved


----------



## Nardoo (Apr 29, 2011)

Here are some more (this size saw is very common in Oz - we have very hard woods to cut).
My go to saw:





Another old warhorse:






And future project:




Al.


----------



## homelitejim (Apr 29, 2011)

066






770






C-9


----------



## gmax (Apr 29, 2011)

Alpina super pro 120


----------



## vanderlei (Jul 1, 2012)

big bars rules!!!


----------



## GeoffM (Jul 1, 2012)

My 288 xp. 

geoff.


----------



## Officer's Match (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## Angelos (Jul 1, 2012)

Just one big saw for me...View attachment 243678


----------



## Eccentric (Jul 1, 2012)

112cc Homelite 750 that I'm working on for a friend.









100cc Homelite 1050





Is 82cc close enough to count? My Homelite SXL-925 and McCulloch SP-81.





103cc McCulloch 790.





87cc McCulloch Super 250





87cc McCulloch 650 gear drive.

There are others.....


----------



## homelitejim (Jul 1, 2012)

I have added a few in the last year or so.

Poulan 8500 





Stihl 056 MagII





McCulloch 740





Husqvarna 2100CD





McCulloch SP81 and a 82cc transplanted CP70





There are a few more I will have to get pics of.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Jul 1, 2012)

This is not mine. It belongs tmerph. It's a little over the thread guidelines. Homelite 2000 (114cc's! :hmm3grin2orange
Before anything could be done, it had to be inspected! It passed! She would have ran the other way if it was running. "TOO loud daddy!"






Had to 'stack' a few chunks together to get wood big enough! Had to put it too wood! It needs a few threads repaired and should be a good get-together 'play toy'!


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## paccity (Jul 1, 2012)

a pic from this drizzly morn.


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 1, 2012)

We got shed of the drizzle about two hours ago, upgraded to 40 watt sunshine.


----------



## paccity (Jul 1, 2012)

should dry out this week. then i can skid the damn things up to where i need them . rained hard all night . could have skided them but would have tore hell out of everything.


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm tired of the damp, the weeds, the bugs, the snails and slugs are loving it.

As of yesterday. 2012 Average
Month (June) to date precipitation	3.23 1.73 
Year to date precipitation 43.38	36.93 
Since 1 July precipitation 61.01	64.03


----------



## paccity (Jul 1, 2012)

yea. just get teased with some decent weather then it wets up.


----------



## paccity (Jul 1, 2012)

RandyMac said:


>



randy thought you would like this, was at the car show next door yesterday.


----------



## eiklj (Jul 1, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> I'm tired of the damp, the weeds, the bugs, the snails and slugs are loving it.
> 
> As of yesterday. 2012 Average
> Month (June) to date precipitation	3.23 1.73
> ...



Wish we had some rain. This will be the second straight weeks of 100+ temps.
The other day, Phillipsburg Kansas was the hottest place in North America at 115°.


----------



## medic8852 (Jul 1, 2012)

066 w 25" on top of the pile, ms440 w 20" a little lower, ms250 w 16" in the background, Rufus guarding the pile....View attachment 243729


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 1, 2012)

paccity said:


> randy thought you would like this, was at the car show next door yesterday.



very shiny.
Sits a bit low though.

After the trip into the southern wilderness, I can use a couple inches of body lift.


----------



## Eccentric (Jul 1, 2012)

That reminds me Randy...................still runnin' open exhaust...........................................or didya fix yer tailpipe?opcorn:


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 1, 2012)

Did in the roar last Monday, was $214 OTD, from manifold to tailpipe, with a Flowmaster, got a little growl going.


----------



## Eccentric (Jul 1, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> Did in the roar last Monday, was $214 OTD, from manifold to tailpipe, with a Flowmaster, got a little growl going.



Ouch on the bill, but sounds like you got it done right. Could've been much more spendy too. Bet it sounds great now. IIRC Flowmaster is/was a Santa Rosa, Ca based company. You can't throw a rock without hitting a Flowmaster equipped car here.


----------



## sawbones (Jul 1, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> very shiny.
> Sits a bit low though.
> 
> After the trip into the southern wilderness, I can use a couple inches of body lift.





arrrrrrrrr, If it sits to low just jack it up arrrrrrrrrrrr 








if that aint enough then,,,,,,,. :msp_w00t:


----------



## BrocLuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Literally, Larsen just put FlowMasters on the Vette project. 

They're as common as Cherry Bombs were when I was a kid and that's back when a Ford Y Block was a production engine :msp_scared:

But a nice early Ranchero is a great ride. Real metal and go too


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 2, 2012)

More heavy metal shots. An all yellow 550, 99cc. 36" .404 with 8 pin.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## komatsuvarna (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## gmax (Jul 2, 2012)

Oleo Mac 284 MPF


----------



## mitchellmead9 (Jul 2, 2012)

View attachment 243831


Here is the saw we call "Coach"... long story.


----------



## Bigdgb (Jul 3, 2012)

090 and MS660 (ozzy model)


----------

